# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  COCOON, mâle roux 6 ans diabétique, Association MOUSTACHAT (95) !

## Penny95

Nous vous présentons COCOON un très joli chat roux hyper câlin.



Sa vie a failli basculer, si le vétérinaire qui a reçu ses « maîtres » navait pas un cur. Ses personnes se sont présentées au cabinet vétérinaire pour faire EUTHANASIER le chat car ils n;en voulaient plus. 
Bien sûr, la seule chose quils ont dit cest quil a presque 6 ans. 
Le pauvre chat navait même pas un nom et bien sûr non identifié, non castré, non vacciné RIEN.
Le vétérinaire a donc appelé notre bénévole  pour savoir si nous voulions le prendre en charge, elle nous a aussitôt appelé et notre réponse fût unanime : bien sûr quon le prend, il a encore de longues années à vivre.
Nous lavons donc fait castré, identifié, testé FIV et FELV : super il est négatif.
Après quelques jours, une prise de sang a été faite car il semblait pas très en forme. 
Et le résultat est tombé : COCOON est DIABETIQUE !!! 
Et alors cétait pour ça que les gens voulaient leuthanasier ???
Nous cest hors de question, malgré son diabète il peut vivre encore de longues années et il mérite dêtre heureux et quon soccupe de lui.
Il soit absolument avoir une piqûre dinsuline matin et soir à heures fixes tous les jours sans un seul oubli. Sa FA sen occupe et lui a aussi acheté des croquettes spécifiques.
Dans limmédiat nous recherchons des parrains pour nous aider à payer tous les frais.
Vous pouvez aussi ladopter pour faire un beau sauvetage. 
Pour cela nous demandons un DON LIBRE (mais un mini de 50 comme nous avons engagé beaucoup de frais)
COCOON est vermifugé, déparasité, testé FIV négatif et FELV négatif, castré et identifié.

Il est en famille d'accueil en Vendée (85).
Si vous souhaitez le parrainer ou ladopter merci de nous contacter et laisser un message au 06 17 40 10 22 (de 9h à 20h)

----------


## doriant

up !

----------


## jujulilas

J'espère qu'il trouvera très vite sa famille, en plus c'est un magnifique chat de race ♥

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus  d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en  haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport  de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## doriant

Bonjour, il va rester chez sa FA car son traitement est très lourd et rigoureux. Nous lui cherchons des parrains. Nous sommes reconnu d'intérêt général donc les dons sont déductibles des impôts.Bonne journée

----------

